# -Update- PCGH News - EVE online Entwickler unter Beschuss



## Adam West (27. Juni 2011)

Mahlzeit, _(auf Wunsch/Kritik wurde das topic geändert - die News selbst wurde ebenfalls angepasst um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden!)_

*für diejenigen die es interessiert*. Ich als begeisteter EVE online Spieler bin einfach nur schockiert. 
Mit dem letzten Incarna Patch von EVE online wurde eine neue Währung eingeführt, welche direkt mit echter Währung getauscht werden kann, außerdem hat man die Zahlungsmöglichkeit eingeführt, welche es ermöglichen *könnte*, in Zukunft sog. "Pay to win" items zu kaufen.

_Wichtig:_
_Zur Zeit sollen es wohl nur Vanity (Quasi für Eitelkeit ingame, Klamotten, etc) sein, es soll jedoch durch interne, geleakte, Präsentationen bekannt geworden sein, das CCP dies auf nicht-Vanity Items erweitern *will*. (zumindest wollte man das __vermutlich)_

D.h. kurz erklärt (theoretisch): Ich kann mir mit real-life-money items innerhalb des EVE universums kaufen (seien es Waffen oder Munition) welche mir signifikante Vorteile bringen. Das Sandbox Game EVE online war bisher dafür weit bekannt, eben 100% ein Sandbox game zu sein, ein Spiel, indem ALLE Mitspieler selbst das Universum, ausschließlich INGAME, führen, ohne den Einfluss externer real-life-Markwirtschaft (Geld). _(Bitte beachtet, ich habe einiges verändert um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden. Das oben erwähnte sind mehr oder minder Ängste der Community oder der Spieler)_

Bisher wurden meherere tausend Accounts gekündigt und die Welle des Widerstandes breitet sich immer mehr aus.

Hier ein paar link zu EVE Foren:

EVE Online | EVE Insider | Forums

oder 

EVE Online | EVE Insider | Forums

Hier noch ein sehr interessantes Youtube Video.

YouTube - ‪EVE Online - Incarnageddon‬‏

EDIT: Hier noch ein Interview... : "Greed is good?" - offensichtlich...

CCP: Greed is Good? News - MMO - Page 1 | Eurogamer.net

EVE online war bisher das beste und fairste MMO was es gab und heute ist es für mich, falls es bei den Entscheidungen seitens CCP bleibt, gestorben!

Wenn man bedenkt, das jahrelang bezahlte monatliche Gebühren somit in den Sand gesetzt sind, kann man nur noch kot....

Auf der Main ist nun auch eine News zu sehen.

Eve Online: Entwickler entschuldigen sich - Keine Pläne für Goldmunition - mmo, eve online, ccp

Ich hoffe die Angst der Gamer und die "aus dem Konzept gerissene" / falsche Kommunikation in Verbund mit falsch verstandenen Argumenten/Inhalten kann bald bereinigt werden.

Ich hoffe aufs beste für EVE.

MfG

*ps.:* Mir ist klar, das viel missverstanden wurde und das auch meine News und die Meinungen nicht perfekt sind und womöglich auch schwer begründbare "Ängste" enthalten. Wir sind ein Forum und nobody is perfect 

Man kann immer mal was aus dem Context reißen, falls hier jemand extreme Abneigungen empfindet, entschuldige ich mich schoneinmal im Voraus. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Bambusbar (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Ich spiele zwar selber kein EVE, hab das aber trotzdem mitbekommen, was da im Moment so abgeht.
Ich bin echt mal gespannt, wo das noch hingeht.

Ich frag mich dabei immer, wieso CCP diesen Weg gewählt hat, bzw das typische "Musste das sein?"

Irgendwie schade für die ganzen EVE-Zocker.


----------



## Adam West (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Eben! Ich finde es so dermaßen schade! Warum diese "Wir müssen mehr Geld rausschütteln" Strategie? EVE Online lief 1 Jahrzehnt (!!!!) Völlig perfekt, so wie es *war*...


----------



## Borkenkaefer (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Wollte mir das Spiel fast schon ansehen.
Werd es jetzt aber bleiben lassen.


----------



## Progs-ID (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Ein Danke gibt es von mir. 

Ich habe EVE Online vor 2 Jahren angetestet. Das ist echt abgefahren, wie groß dieses Universum ist. Ich kam als Newbie kaum klar. War aber trotzdem cool, da die Grafik ziemlich gut aussieht. Wenn ich in Zukunft Zeit gehabt hätte, hätte ich mir das Spiel noch mal etwas genauer angeschaut. Mit dem neuen Patch, den du beschrieben hast, ist das für mich aber denke ich auch dann endgültig gestorben, da es ja auch eine Unsicherheit mitbringt. Und wofür zahlt man dann die monatlichen Gebühren.

Zudem soll(te) EVE Online noch interssanter werden. Dust514 soll das Spiel auf Planetenkämpfe in Shooteratmosphäre ausweiten. Die Erweiterung wurde auf der E3 2011 vorgestellt.

Hier mal ein paar Links:
DUST 514 - First Person Shooter / MMO Hybrid
http://www.dust514.com/en/home/


----------



## Adam West (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



Progs-ID schrieb:


> Ein Danke gibt es von mir.
> 
> Gern
> 
> ...


----------



## kuer (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Tja, so eht das, wenn Entwickler den Hals nicht voll bekommen. Doch untergehen wird das Game nicht. Dafür haben zuviele User zu viel Geld in das Game gesteckt. Das wissen die Entwickler auch. Von daher ein netter Protest, aber mehr auch nicht. Schade um das GAme.


----------



## Adam West (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



kuer schrieb:


> Tja, so eht das, wenn Entwickler den Hals nicht voll bekommen. Doch untergehen wird das Game nicht. Dafür haben zuviele User zu viel Geld in das Game gesteckt. Das wissen die Entwickler auch. Von daher ein netter Protest, aber mehr auch nicht. Schade um das GAme.


 
Das Problem: Es protestieren einfach zu viele. Über 4000 Accounts wurde schon gekündigt und von denen die noch online sind, protestieren sehr sehr viele... und das kann sich kein Entwickler leisten! Diejenigen, die noch übrig bleiben werden, da es ihnen egal ist, oder weil sie es toll finden, werden das Game nicht unterhalten können.

MfG


----------



## Cayman XT (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Wenn man bedenkt, dass man für EVE Online auch noch monatliche Gebühren zahlen muss, wirken F2P-Titel auf einmal viel fairer als vorher...

'XT


----------



## Adam West (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



Cayman XT schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass man für EVE Online auch noch monatliche Gebühren zahlen muss, wirken F2P-Titel auf einmal viel fairer als vorher...
> 
> 'XT


 
Jepp, vorallem ich persönlich bin ca. 2 - 3 Jahre dabei, dann monatliche Gebühr... und bumm, mit einmal alles im Ar... da man alle wohl in Zukunft kaufen kann... D.h. ich zahl Gebühr und diejenigen die so blöd sind, kaufen items ingame mit echtem Geld... 
Ich könnt echt nurnoch kot....

MfG


----------



## Anchorage (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Es tut mir echt leid für Alle EvE spieler. Und besonders für dich Adam ich weis ganz genau wie es ist ein geliebtes Game zu verlieren. Mein Beileid. Bei manchen Spielen fühlt es sich echt an als Wäre ein Familienmitglied gestorben.


----------



## Madman1209 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Hi,



> Bei manchen Spielen fühlt es sich echt an als Wäre ein Familienmitglied gestorben.



Äääähm...ja  geh bitte mal zum Arzt, DAS ist nicht normal.

VG,
Mad


----------



## Anchorage (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



Madman1209 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



öhm ja hast du eine Sache schon so sehr gemocht das du es geliebt hast und es auf einnmal weg war ? Denk darüber nach.
Ich spiele gerne Excesieve auch über mehrer Monate und Steigere mich da wirklich rein . Aber diese zeiten sind vorbei seitdem mein Spiel Offline gegangen ist. RIP Hellgate. Oh man wie habe ich diese Spiel geliebt und dan booom auf einmal waren die Server weg aber eine gute sache war da schon durch die Viele Freizeit die ich aufeinmal hatte habe ich meine Freundin kennengelernt. Auch wenn das Spiel jetzt auf F"P leuft es wir nie wieder so sein wie Früher.


----------



## replax (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



Adam West schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, das jahrelang bezahlte monatliche Gebühren somit in den Sand gesetzt sind, kann man nur noch kot....



Ich stimme zwar mit dem überein, dass diese Strategien ehemals sehr gut funktionierende Spiele zerstört, aber dein letzter Kommentar macht einfach kein Sinn.
Wenn du für die Zukunft spielst, wirst du IMMER enttäuscht werden, da JEDES game letztendlich heruntergefahren / stark verändert wird.
Lieber solltest du es dankbar sehen, dass du die letzten zwei jahre ein schönes EVE Online "erlebnis" genießen konntest. Bzw. den moment genießen in dem man das Spielt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

hoffe Eve wird bald Free to play ... und man kann minern ohne Angegriffen zu werden zum z.B. am Hulkagedon


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Dann habt ihr ja jetzt Zeit euch bei "Das Model und der Freak" zu bewerben

Aber eine Frechheit ist es! Eigentlich sollte das Geld zurückerstattet werden, oder zumindest ein Teil, immerhin ist die Ware ja in Form von Daten, verloren gegangen. Wie das in den AGB steht weiss ich nicht, deshalb sollte man diese ja vorher durchlesen


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Juni 2011)

Ich hasse dieses Bezahlmodell...
Wenn ich jetzt in's Spiel einsteige und mir für 150€ Items kaufe, bin ich mit Sicherheit besser als jemand der ohne Item-Kauf schon viele Spielstunden draufhat.


----------



## Adam West (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



replax schrieb:


> Wenn du für die Zukunft spielst, wirst du IMMER enttäuscht werden, da JEDES game letztendlich heruntergefahren / stark verändert wird.
> Lieber solltest du es dankbar sehen, dass du die letzten zwei jahre ein schönes EVE Online "erlebnis" genießen konntest. Bzw. den moment genießen in dem man das Spielt.



ähm, nein  Dieses Spiel basierte ein Jahrzehnt auf einem fast perfekten Sandboxprinzip und wurde mit dem letzten Patch und den Plänen der Entwickler zerstört. Ds Spiel und deren Inhalt war ewig in den Händen der Spieler und plötzlich wird Bezahlinhalt eingeführt, welche das sehr gute Balancing des Spiels zerstört...

Ich denke du hast Eve nie gespielt, sonst würdest du das jetzt nicht behaupten!

Die Quellen sprechen für sich, hier wollen die Entwickler ganz klar ihre Gier befriedigen und sie haben nichtmal Scheu, es schön zu reden, sie geben es fast schon offenherzig zu!



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich hasse dieses Bezahlmodell...
> Wenn ich jetzt  in's Spiel einsteige und mir für 150€ Items kaufe, bin ich mit  Sicherheit besser als jemand der ohne Item-Kauf schon viele Spielstunden  draufhat.



Jepp, so siehts aus. Das Spiel hat bisher ohne diese Bezahlinhalte perfekt funktioniert und nun wird alles zerstört, über 4000 gekündigte Account (bei ca. 55000 aktiven usern) ist reichlich und es kommen noch mehr dazu!

Man muss sich auchmal vor Augen führen, es gibt bereits Inhalte, welche umgerechnet für 1000$ verkauft werden (350 mio ingamewährung sind ca. 15 €), also zu den Vorwürfen kommt auch noch Wucher!

MfG


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Schade eigentlich

Ich habe zwar schon vor Jahren mit EVE aufgehört - trotzdem tut es mir leid


----------



## Aggressor-X4 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

R.I.P EVE!
Es waren tolle 6 Jahre die ich mit EVE hatte, ich für meinen teil werde mein Abo auslaufen lassen, in 2 Wochen. 
Ich hatte aber auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt meinen Accounts sofort zu kündigen.


----------



## Adam West (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



Aggressor-X4 schrieb:


> R.I.P EVE!
> Es waren tolle 6 Jahre die ich mit EVE hatte, ich für meinen teil werde mein Abo auslaufen lassen, in 2 Wochen.
> Ich hatte aber auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt meinen Accounts sofort zu kündigen.


 
Ich werde warten, ob CCP seine "Drohungen" (pay to win items) wahr macht, dann wird der account sofort gekündigt!
Warte lieber noch, sei nicht zu voreilig... d.h. wenn du noch Interesse hast am Game...

MfG


----------



## Singler (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Adam, als alteingesessener EVE-Spieler (November 2005) kann ich nur sagen: Bitte, kündige deinen Account und spiele Hello Kitty Online oder sowas. Das, was du hier zusammenschreibst, ist ein dermaßen populistischer Unsinn, dass es einem graust.

1. Das geleakte PDF ist ein Diskussionspapier. Da wurden Thesen, Pläne und Gedanken niedergeschrieben, damit man (CCP-intern) über diese diskutiert. Das bedeutet nicht, dass alles, was da drinsteht (oder auch nur ein Teil davon) umgesetzt wird.

2. Keiner (!) wird gezwungen, im Itemshop zu kaufen. Das Monokel kostet umgerechnet 64$? Schön, von mir aus kann es auch 220€ oder 18 Rubel kosten, für den Großteil der Spieler ist das eh uninteressant. Solange sie keine Items verkaufen, die Boni verteilen, ist das alles nur heisse Luft.

3. EVE-Spieler meckern immer. Beim letzten Update haben xtausend Spieler mit Abo-Kündigung gedroht, weil sie im 0.0 plötzlich nicht mehr 1 MRD ISK pro Woche verdient haben - TrueSec sei "dank". Interessanterweise hat das aber zu vielen interessanten Kriegen (um ertragreiche Systeme) geführt (was ja von CCP so gedacht war) und nun gibts keine NC mehr. 

4. Falls du gehst: Kan I haz yur stuffz?


----------



## Adam West (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



Singler schrieb:


> Adam, als alteingesessener EVE-Spieler (November 2005) kann ich nur sagen: Bitte, kündige deinen Account und spiele Hello Kitty Online oder sowas. Das, was du hier zusammenschreibst, ist ein dermaßen populistischer Unsinn, dass es einem graust.
> 
> 1. Das geleakte PDF ist ein Diskussionspapier. Da wurden Thesen, Pläne und Gedanken niedergeschrieben, damit man (CCP-intern) über diese diskutiert. Das bedeutet nicht, dass alles, was da drinsteht (oder auch nur ein Teil davon) umgesetzt wird.
> 
> ...



Deine Argumente beziehen sich kaum auf meine News. Populistischer Unsinn? Da haben wohl viele *tausend* andere auch nur Unsinn gelesen und die gesamte Diskussion im Netz ist natürlich volkommen überflüssig und wir haben alle volkommen unrecht... Danke, ich werde deine Meinung sofort verbreiten, wenn alle anderen nur wüssten, wie unrecht sie haben... 

zu 1. Lies mal alle Quellen genau durch. Es wird indirekt durch CCP zugegeben, das sie sich der Kritik und der Drohungen der Spieler nicht beugen werden und gezielten Fragen ausweichen.

zu 2. Es geht die ganze Zeit darum, das es eingeführt werden soll (pay to win items) dagegen richten sich auch die Proteste


> das CCP dies auf nicht-Vanity Items erweitern *will.*


Auch hier, lies bitte die Quellen ordentlich.

ps: Auch wenn sie es nicht müssen, ist es dennoch Wucher  Wenn  irgendwann mal (nur gesponnen) Items eingeführt werden, die  ausschließlich per Euros bezahlt werden kann, und dann noch Wucher ist,  wird sich auch der letzte aufregen, wenn es nämlich keine andere  Möglichkeit mehr gibt...

zu 3. dagegen habe ich nicht protestiert, das einführen von pay to win items ist jedoch etwas völlig anderes, als dein bsp. (ingameänderungen, die nicht von außerhalb (geld für items) beeinflusst werden können Truesec etc. - hat nichts mit Einfluss von real life money zu tun -> schlechtes Bsp.)

zu 4. von mir aus 

Ps.: Deine Meinung und meine treffen hier aufeinander, man muss aber zugeben, dass diese Diskussionen und Kündigungen nicht ohne sind...

Will jetzt hier keine Krieg mit dir Starten 

MfG


----------



## Singler (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



Adam West schrieb:


> Deine Argumente beziehen sich kaum auf meine News. Populistischer Unsinn? Da haben wohl viel tausend andere auch nur Unsinn gelesen und die gesamte Diskussion im Netz ist natürlich volkommen überflüssig und wir haben alle volkommen unrecht...



Ähm... ja? Lies dir alleine mal einen Großteil der Kommentare hier durch. Da wird gefordert, das EVE zu einem Free2Play wird, während man gleichzeitig in einem "GEGEN ITEMSHOP!"-Thread postet. Das F2P-Spiele nur durch Itemshops überleben können, vergisst man als Rageposter ja mal fix. 

Und ich frage mich immer noch, wo du deine angeblichen 4000 Ragequiter her hast. CCP wird eher keine Zahlen dazu veröffentlichen, von daher ist der Wert eher der geistreichen Phantasie irgendwelcher EVE-Online-Foren-Trolle entsprungen.




Adam West schrieb:


> zu 1. Lies mal alle Quellen genau durch. Es wird indirekt durch CCP zugegeben, das sie sich der Kritik und der Drohungen der Spieler nicht beugen werden und gezielten Fragen ausweichen.



Und? Soll jetzt CCP nur noch auf das hören, was ein paar laute Spieler in Foren ablassen? Das wird dann ganz fix nach hinten losgehen, denn irgendwann fordern die dann auch, dass man mit SCs oder Titanen im Highsec rumgondeln darf. Oder dass man alle x Monate neben einem Attribut-Remap auch ein Skillpunkte-Remap bekommen sollte. Ich würde zB laut fordern, dass ich meiner Dominix eine Erdbeer-Textur verpassen möchte und wenn ich meinen Willen nicht bekomme, dann drohe ich auch mit Ragequit. 

Du verstehst den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl?



> zu 2. Es geht die ganze Zeit darum, das es eingeführt werden soll (pay to win items) dagegen richten sich auch die Proteste
> Auch hier, lies bitte die Quellen ordentlich.



Welche Quellen denn? Das Diskussionspapier, dass, wie der NAme schon sagt, ein Diskussionspapier ist und - wie der Name Diskussionspapier bereits impliziert - dazu dient, zu Diskussionen anzuregen? Es dient nur der Diskussion und ist nicht dafür gedacht, als Roadmap für kommende und garantierte Inhalte zu gelten.



> ps: Auch wenn sie es nicht müssen, ist es dennoch Wucher  Wenn  irgendwann mal (nur gesponnen) Items eingeführt werden, die  ausschließlich per Euros bezahlt werden kann, und dann noch Wucher ist,  wird sich auch der letzte aufregen, wenn es nämlich keine andere  Möglichkeit mehr gibt...



Steht wo? sagt wer? Impliziert was? Das größte Problem von Leuten wie dir ist, dass sie sich irgendwas halbgares ausdenken - und dann machts irgendwo im Hirn "KLICK" und dann haltet ihr das plötzlich für einen Fakt.

Und "Wucher"? Wieso sind 60$ für ein nicht spielrelevantes Monokel Wucher? Kein Schwein braucht das und wenn es gekauft wird, dann wird es halt gekauft. Wucher wäre, wenn man es haben MUSS.



> zu 3. dagegen habe ich nicht protestiert, das einführen von pay to win items ist jedoch etwas völlig anderes, als dein bsp. (ingameänderungen, die nicht von außerhalb (geld für items) beeinflusst werden können Truesec etc. - hat nichts mit Einfluss von real life money zu tun -> schlechtes Bsp.)



Dann hättest du bereits gegen Plexe wettern sollen. Spieler A kauft Plexe für Echt-Geld von CCP, stellt die Plex in den Markt und irgendwer anderes kauft es für ISK. Damit hast du bereits deinen Itemshop. 



> zu 4. von mir aus
> MfG



Überweise mal deine Kohle an Asooka Troy ('n netter Alt von mir)


----------



## Adam West (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



Singler schrieb:


> ... gekürzt...



Wie gesagt, die Diskussionen und Threads auf die man zurückgreifen kann, übertreffen die von mir geposteten links, google hilft, letztendlich werden wir sehen, was rauskommt und wir schon vorhin gesagt, das soll hier nicht zu einem Krieg werden. 

Die Ansichten die ich teile, teilen auch viele andere und deine Ansichten teile ebenfalls viele andere.
Ich werde warten was rauskommt, dann entscheide ich.

Ps: ich möchte deiner Diskussion nicht ausweichen, ich mache gern per pm weiter, ich möchte nur den thread hier nicht mit unsrem Dialog zumüllen 

Bitte pm mal deinen Accountnamen 

MfG


----------



## H@buster (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Ach das ist doch Müll, man konnte sich schon IMMER in EVE Ingamewährung mit echtem Geld kaufen, einfach indem man Plex verkauft hat.


Natürlich macht einen ein weiteres Vorgehen in die Richtung alles andere als glücklich, aber was solls....


----------



## Larsen (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



Singler schrieb:


> 4. Falls du gehst: Kan I haz yur stuffz?



this!

Zudem, man muss keinesfalls monatlich in harten €us zahlen!
wenn man ein wenig hirn (marktstrategien, deppen im high ganken, usw) besitzt geht das über ISK (ingamewährung) problemlos.

Edit:


H@buster schrieb:


> Ach das ist doch Müll, man konnte sich schon  IMMER in EVE Ingamewährung mit echtem Geld kaufen, einfach indem man  Plex verkauft hat.



falsch.
plexe gibts erst seit 2008?


----------



## H@buster (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



Larsen schrieb:


> this!
> falsch.
> plexe gibts erst seit 2008?


 
Haha, okay, seit 2008 dann eben.
Das ist für mich so ziemlich seit immer xD
Aber ich glaub mal, dass das Leute auch schon vorher irgendwie geregelt haben, also von daher


----------



## Larsen (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



H@buster schrieb:


> Haha, okay, seit 2008 dann eben.
> Das ist für mich so ziemlich seit immer xD
> Aber ich glaub mal, dass das Leute auch schon vorher irgendwie geregelt haben, also von daher



Ende 2006 wurde RMT (real Money Trading) "richtig" verboten.
Gab viele die sich über einen horrendes Minus aufm Wallet gefreut haben.
Auch heute noch.


----------



## dr_breen (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Ach ja, News!

Eve Online: Entwickler von CCP entschuldigen sich bei der Community


----------



## BaronSengir (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Also ich finde das großartig. Endlich kann ich mich auch mal an dieses großartige Spiel wagen. Ich hätte sonst einfach absolut nicht die Zeit für sowas obwohl mir das Genre eigentlich sehr liegt.


----------



## Superwip (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Vielleicht etwas weniger persönliche Meinung in die News einbringen...

Ich persönlich halte ein mit RL Geld verknüpftes Währungssystem wie etwa auch in Entropia Universe o.Ä. für sehr interressant; ist aber vor allem im Extremfall sicherlich etwas abschreckend für Einsteiger, da man dann beim Start relativ viel Geld investieren muss ohne sich wirklich auszukennen sodass man es leicht in den Sand setzt

Ein System, in dem man einfach stumpf Ingameitems für RL Geld kaufen kann lehe ich dagegn klar ab, vor allem, wenn man auchnoch Monatliche Gebühren blechen muss


----------



## Larsen (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



BaronSengir schrieb:


> Also ich finde das großartig. Endlich kann ich mich auch mal an dieses großartige Spiel wagen. Ich hätte sonst einfach absolut nicht die Zeit für sowas obwohl mir das Genre eigentlich sehr liegt.


 
Mit welcher Begründung? Glaubst du dadurch wird es einfacher?
Wenn du von den Ingamemechaniken 0 Plan hast, (z.B. PVP) 
aber irgend nen Item für XY € hast was dich "stärker" in z.B. PVP macht, verlierst du trotzdem.
Und an Komplexität büßt das Spiel durch € Investitionen für Item XY nicht ein.
Oder die Balance bleibt auf der Strecke im Sinne von Item = "IMBA"...

Großartig.... hab gehört morgen is Weihnachten....


----------



## smily (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Also das neue Konzept finde ich sehr spannend. Nur sollte man sowas nicht gegen die Com einführen.
Aber da ich selbst 60 Tage Eve erleben durfte. In keinem anderen MMORPG eine schlimmere Com erlebt. Von daher ist es mir egal. Freue mich eher über den Versuch. Bin gespannt auf das Ergebniss. Es kann ja nur besser werden.


----------



## Adam West (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Ach ja, News!
> 
> Eve Online: Entwickler von CCP entschuldigen sich bei der Community


 
Thx!


----------



## butter_milch (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Habe im März zum ersten Mal EVE gespielt und wollte gerade an dem Tag als der Item-Shop eröffnet wurde, erneut anfangen (den Trial-Account umwandeln).

Selbst Vanity Items finde ich ********, da EVE eine komplett Autonome Wirtschaft (mit Ausnahme der PLEX) hatte und Spieler seit 8 Jahren tun und lassen was sie möchten, d.h. die in-game Welt ohne äußere Einflüsse selbst gestalten.

Das hat EVE zu etwas besonderem gemacht. Das Spiel jetzt um P2W Items zu erweitern wäre ein Verbrechen an all denen, welche schon seit Jahren dabei sind.

Ich habe mich jetzt gegen ein Abo entschieden, da EVE nun dem Tod geweiht ist. Verdammt schade


----------



## Adam West (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Habe im März zum ersten Mal EVE gespielt und wollte gerade an dem Tag als der Item-Shop eröffnet wurde, erneut anfangen (den Trial-Account umwandeln).
> 
> Selbst Vanity Items finde ich ********, da EVE eine komplett Autonome Wirtschaft (mit Ausnahme der PLEX) hatte und Spieler seit 8 Jahren tun und lassen was sie möchten, d.h. die in-game Welt ohne äußere Einflüsse selbst gestalten.
> 
> Das hat EVE zu etwas besonderem gemacht. Das Spiel jetzt um P2W Items zu erweitern wäre ein Verbrechen an all denen, welche schon seit Jahren dabei sind.



Da stimme ich dir zu!


butter_milch schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt gegen ein Abo entschieden, da EVE nun dem Tod geweiht ist. Verdammt schade



Ich hoffe nicht...  die Entschuldigung seitens CCP ist ein gutes Zeichen. Ich hoffe sie setzen das geplante nicht um!

MfG


----------



## Saab-FAN (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Ich habe nichts gegen Vanity-Items und auch nichts gegen Incarna und Walking in Stations, was ja auch ein Kritikpunkt der Spieler ist. 
Meiner Meinung nach hat das jetzt eingeführte Captains Quarter die Attraktivität von EVE deutlich erhöht, weil einfach mehr Atmosphäre rein kommt, was mit Walking in Stations noch weiter verbessert werden wird. 
Was für mich jedoch ein Grund wäre, dem Spiel den Rücken zu kehren, wären Ingame-Vorteile durch mit Realgeld gekaufte Items bzw. Vorteile. Spezial-Munition für 5€/1000 Schuss, oder aber Über-Schlachtschiffe für 35€... Da würd ich mein Geld noch eher für WOW ausgeben, als so etwas weiter mit anzusehen. 
Auch Skillpoints, oder Faction-Standing für Reales Geld wäre für mich ein Grund, EVE zu verlassen. 

Was ich mir vorstellen könnte, wäre eine Verlängerung der Schnell-Skill-Zeit für neue Charaktere, die man sich einmalig kaufen kann. Würde Neulingen den Einstieg erleichtern, aber gleichzeitig nicht dazu führen, dass neue Chars innerhalb von Minuten den Status alteingesessener Chars haben, die von Anfang an mit dabei sind.

Naja, mal schauen, was bei der Sitzung des CSM am Wochenende heraus kommt. Hoffentlich etwas, mit dem alle leben können. Ich fänds wirklich sehr schade, wenn EVE durch so etwas kaputt gehen würde. 
Und wenn CCP wirklich so dringend Geld benötigt, dass sie über derartige Maßnahmen ernsthaft nachdenken, dann sollten sie dies meiner Meinung nach der Community mitteilen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es genügend Leute gibt, die dann einer Erhöhung der monatlichen Gebühren zustimmen würden, oder sogar Geld spenden würden.


----------



## Adam West (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen Vanity-Items und auch nichts gegen Incarna und Walking in Stations, was ja auch ein Kritikpunkt der Spieler ist.
> Meiner Meinung nach hat das jetzt eingeführte Captains Quarter die Attraktivität von EVE deutlich erhöht, weil einfach mehr Atmosphäre rein kommt, was mit Walking in Stations noch weiter verbessert werden wird.
> Was für mich jedoch ein Grund wäre, dem Spiel den Rücken zu kehren, wären Ingame-Vorteile durch mit Realgeld gekaufte Items bzw. Vorteile. Spezial-Munition für 5€/1000 Schuss, oder aber Über-Schlachtschiffe für 35€... Da würd ich mein Geld noch eher für WOW ausgeben, als so etwas weiter mit anzusehen.
> Auch Skillpoints, oder Faction-Standing für Reales Geld wäre für mich ein Grund, EVE zu verlassen.
> ...



 

Besonders der letzte Satz ist klasse! Community fragen? Warum nicht. Wenn das Spiel so bleiben würde, würde ich auch etwas mehr Gebühr zahlen!

MfG


----------



## Psytis (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

was soll(t)en das eigentlich für p2W items sein? ich mein für welchen LVL bereich sollten die Vorteile bringen? ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass da items/waffen/schiffe etc. angeboten werden mit denen man zb als erstes gleich mal nen riesen Schlachtschiff von einem der seit 3 jahren EVE spielt einfach mal onehittet.
So hört sich das hier zumindest an.
Dass sie ingame Geld gegen echtes verkaufen finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm, oder gabs in EVE nicht auch die "Chinafarmer" und "Goldseller"?? In WOW haben zumindest viele gesagt, Blizz sollte einfach Gold für Geld anbieten um das "Chinafarmer" problem los zu werden (zu verringern).

also items zum schneller/einfacher lvln, warum nicht?
Killeritems im "Endcontent", absolutes nein.


----------



## Adam West (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



Psytis schrieb:


> was soll(t)en das eigentlich für p2W items sein? ich mein für welchen LVL bereich sollten die Vorteile bringen? ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass da items/waffen/schiffe etc. angeboten werden mit denen man zb als erstes gleich mal nen riesen Schlachtschiff von einem der seit 3 jahren EVE spielt einfach mal onehittet.
> So hört sich das hier zumindest an.
> Dass sie ingame Geld gegen echtes verkaufen finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm, oder gabs in EVE nicht auch die "Chinafarmer" und "Goldseller"?? In WOW haben zumindest viele gesagt, Blizz sollte einfach Gold für Geld anbieten um das "Chinafarmer" problem los zu werden (zu verringern).
> 
> ...



Es war wohl die rede davon, p2w munition einzuführen, das *sollte *vermutlich erweitert werden (bisher nur vanity items), die massiven Proteste haben CCP jedoch geleutert. Es wurde sich bereits entschuldigt bei den Spielern und es werden Meetings abgehalten mit den CSM um eine Lösung zu finden.

Du hast recht, Items zum schnelelr skillen: OK
aber p2w items die vorteile im Kampf schaffen: NEIN

Ich war gestern mal online. und von ehemals 52000 online usern (was täglich in etwa immer so erreicht wird) waren noch 45000 (lange her, das es zur Stoßzeit mal so wenig waren ~ 18 Uhr) online. Wer weiß wie sich das entwickelt.

MfG


----------



## Sushimann (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Schade. Wenn man aber mal in Richtung Dark orbit(dem nach WoW grössten MMORPG) schaut dann wird einem klar wo das hier endet....
In Dark Orbit Kostet das beste Schiff(mit krassen Spielvorteilen) alleine schon 35 euro. Wenn man sich jetzt noch alle anderen sog. Elitegegenstände holt sind locker 200-300 Euro futsch(mit jedem Update Tendenz steigend).
Und ehrlich? Für 300 euro kriegt man heute schon eine kleine Film- oder Spielesammlung(mit richtig guten Multiplayern) mit denen man besser unterhslten wird.


----------



## Adam West (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



Sushimann schrieb:


> Schade. Wenn man aber mal in Richtung Dark orbit(dem nach WoW grössten MMORPG) schaut dann wird einem klar wo das hier endet....
> In Dark Orbit Kostet das beste Schiff(mit krassen Spielvorteilen) alleine schon 35 euro. Wenn man sich jetzt noch alle anderen sog. Elitegegenstände holt sind locker 200-300 Euro futsch(mit jedem Update Tendenz steigend).
> Und ehrlich? Für 300 euro kriegt man heute schon eine kleine Film- oder Spielesammlung(mit richtig guten Multiplayern) mit denen man besser unterhslten wird.


 
Ja so siehts aus! Auch die besten Games, wie z.B. EVE online, werden irgendwann durch den Kapitalismus zerstört. Wenn noch nicht jetzt, dann irgendwann in Zukunft... 

MfG


----------



## Insertcity (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Ich würde den Teufel jetzt nicht an die Wand malen.

Das Dokument das an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt ist war ein Interner Newsletter in dem Mitarbeiter ihre _Ideen_ unter anderem Preis geben können. Das hat CCP ja inzwischen klar gestellt.
Klar wäre es der Untergang für das Spiel bzw die alten Hasen wenn Spielrelevante Items nur über Geld zu beziehen wäre, aber ich denke das Feedback der Community (die teilweise schon übertrieben war nach dem Motto Weltuntergang) wird schon in die Entscheidung mit einfließen.

Abwarten was kommt.

Und was die 4000 Gekündigten Accounts angeht kann ich nur lachen nach jedem Patch in den meistens MMO´s gibts Tausend Leute die schreien sie Kündigen ihren account und was Passiert nichts.


----------



## dr_breen (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



Adam West schrieb:


> Ja so siehts aus! Auch die besten Games, wie z.B. EVE online, werden irgendwann durch den Kapitalismus zerstört. Wenn noch nicht jetzt, dann irgendwann in Zukunft...
> 
> MfG


 
Wohl eher durch Gier und schlechte PR und Communitymanager.


----------



## Adam West (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



dr_breen schrieb:


> Wohl eher durch Gier und schlechte PR und Communitymanager.


 
Sicherlich! Ich denke hier kann man noch mehr aufzählen, fakt ist, es ist einfach nur schade...


----------



## Psytis (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

ich verstehe solche spieler nicht, die bei den "grossen" mitspielen wollen, aber das auch nur gebacken kriegen wenn sie cheaten (und solche gekauften items sind cheats).
ab einem gewissen lvl sollte man sich seine Erfolge auch wirklich verdienen und nicht alles nachgeschmissen bekommen. aus dem grund hab ich ja auch mit WoW aufgehört, ganze T-sets mit stupidem Instanzen abgrinden war mir einfach zu blöd.


----------



## Adam West (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



Insertcity schrieb:


> Ich würde den Teufel jetzt nicht an die Wand malen.
> 
> Das Dokument das an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt ist war ein Interner Newsletter in dem Mitarbeiter ihre _Ideen_ unter anderem Preis geben können. Das hat CCP ja inzwischen klar gestellt.
> Klar wäre es der Untergang für das Spiel bzw die alten Hasen wenn Spielrelevante Items nur über Geld zu beziehen wäre, aber ich denke das Feedback der Community (die teilweise schon übertrieben war nach dem Motto Weltuntergang) wird schon in die Entscheidung mit einfließen.
> ...


 
Ja das stimmt schon, es waren ja Proteste, gegen dass, was kommen *könnte/sollte*, aber was die gekündigten Acc. angeht: Ein gekündigter Account kann jederzeit reaktiviert werden, von daher kommen die meisten warscheinlich eh wieder zurück 

MfG


----------



## insekt (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Konnte man über PLEX nicht sowieso schon Geld in Ingamewährung tauschen und umgekehrt?


----------



## Adam West (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



insekt schrieb:


> Konnte man über PLEX nicht sowieso schon Geld in Ingamewährung tauschen und umgekehrt?


 
Geld --> PLEX: ja
PLEX --> Geld: mir nicht bekannt

Es ist so, du kaufst einen PLEX Gutschein (für real life money) und mit diesem Code kannst du ingame 3500 Aurumn bekommen.
Man kann PLEXE auch ingame kaufen, jedoch ist der Preis für ein ingame PLEX umgerechnet ca. 20 US $ oder mehrere hundert millionen ISK (ingame Währung). Die Preise für PLEXE sollen wohl ingame massiv gestiegen sein, d.h. entweder man hat (wie auch immer) Unmengen ISK ingame (per Gutschein gekauft oder verdient) oder man kauft mit RL money direkt nen PLEX und tauscht ihn gegen Aurumn. 

Im Endeffekt ist das Egebnis das gleiche, wer jetzt einfach ein Haufen PLEX gutscheine kauft, kann die sofort in Aurumn tauschen und dann (wenn es gekommen wäre) p2w items kaufen. Das war bisher nicht in der Art möglich, man konnte zwar Plexe ingame verkaufen und in ISK tauschen, man hatte jedoch die gleichen items wie jeder andere zur Verfügung und jeder könnte sich das ingame verdienen (ISK) und die items kaufen, jetzt wäre ein direkter Tausch von PLEX zu Aurumn gewesen, der warsch. items, welche ausschließlich mit aurumn bezahlbar wären, möglich gewesen.
Ich hoffe es ist nicht verwirrend (und wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab)

Es sieht aber so aus, als ob CCP das erneut überdenkt... ich hoffe aufs Beste.

MfG


----------



## Larsen (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



insekt schrieb:


> Konnte man über PLEX nicht sowieso schon Geld in Ingamewährung tauschen und umgekehrt?


 
RL Geld -> Plex wie erwähnt, ja.
Plex -> RL Geld nein. 
ausser man verkauft sie unter der Hand, was aber gegen die EULA (Regeln von EVE) verstösst. 
Wäre zudem auch auffällig und ist für CCP nicht sonderl. schwer nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## d00mfreak (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



Singler schrieb:


> 1. Das geleakte PDF ist ein Diskussionspapier. Da wurden Thesen, Pläne und Gedanken niedergeschrieben, damit man (CCP-intern) über diese diskutiert. Das bedeutet nicht, dass alles, was da drinsteht (oder auch nur ein Teil davon) umgesetzt wird.


 
qft

Ich bin auch extrem dagegen, Non-Vanity Items per Aurum anzubieten. Den Thread allerdings mit "EVE online bricht zusammen" zu betiteln, finde ich etwas heftig, zumal von alledem noch nichts überhaupt den Status "angekündigt" erreicht hat.



smily schrieb:


> AIn keinem anderen MMORPG eine schlimmere Com erlebt.



Ich noch nie eine bessere. Allerdings darf man nicht Hilfe von jemanden erwarten, der einem etwas wegnehmen will. Die Comm des "Marktführers" ist weit schlimmer. Stell dir die Meute mal mit Full Player Looting, PvP ohne Schalter, und erlaubten Gildendiebstahl vor.


----------



## Adam West (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

Ich habe die News und gewisse Inhalte entschärft, um keine falschen Fakten zu implizieren. Ich hoffe es passt nun.

MfG


----------



## BaronSengir (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



Larsen schrieb:


> Mit welcher Begründung? Glaubst du dadurch wird es einfacher?
> Wenn du von den Ingamemechaniken 0 Plan hast, (z.B. PVP)
> aber irgend nen Item für XY € hast was dich "stärker" in z.B. PVP macht, verlierst du trotzdem.
> Und an Komplexität büßt das Spiel durch € Investitionen für Item XY nicht ein.
> ...



Warum sollte ich dadurch versuchen im PvP besser dazustehen? Ich hoffe doch das es viel mit dem eigenen Skill zu tun hat und weniger mit den Items O.o
Denn wenn das der Fall ist ist das ganze Spiel eh uninteressant für mich. Ich habe aber nunmal nicht 250 und mehr Stunden Zeit dafür und würde einfach gerne mehr von der Welt sehen.
Einfach der Welt wegen. Ich würde das Spiel nicht wegen dem PvP spielen.


----------



## d00mfreak (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



BaronSengir schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich dadurch versuchen im PvP besser dazustehen? Ich hoffe doch das es viel mit dem eigenen Skill zu tun hat und weniger mit den Items O.o
> Denn wenn das der Fall ist ist das ganze Spiel eh uninteressant für mich. Ich habe aber nunmal nicht 250 und mehr Stunden Zeit dafür und würde einfach gerne mehr von der Welt sehen.
> Einfach der Welt wegen. Ich würde das Spiel nicht wegen dem PvP spielen.


 
Dann joine einer halbwegs gut organisierten 0.0 Corporation. Da wo ich dabei bin (atm leider nur am idlen mit bezahltem Account) zahlt man pro Schiffstyp nur Schiffskaufpreis minus Versicherungspayout, und muss es dann auf eigene Kosten versichern. Das Equipment wird gratis oben drauf gelegt. Unter der Voraussetzung, dass man PvP für die eigene Corp/Allianz betreibt, und damit nicht alleine für den eigenen Spass rumgimpt und sie dabei möglicherweise schrottet. Mit ca. 100 Millionen sollten damit alle 0.0 Warfare-relevanten Schiffsklassen vom Dictor bis zum Battleship abgedeckt sein. Carrier sind auch möglich, das wird allerdings separat gehandhabt.


@topic

In Eve mit P2W Items wäre weniger das Problem dadurch vorhanden, dass Anfänger damit erfahrene Spieler besiegen können - Noobs lernen in Eve das Bremsen mit dem Gesicht so oder so - sondern dadurch, dass erfahrene Spiele, welche eh schon nahezu perfekt geskillt oder unglaublich (ingame) reich sind, nochmals eine Möglichkeit bekommen, sich nen weiteren Vorteil zu schaffen. Atm gibt es schon Items, welche durch ihren Preis nur wenigen Spielern zugänglich sind, und ihm schon sehr starke Vorteile bieten. Würde zu solchen nochmals ein Vorteil eines P2W Items addiert, könnte ein solcher Spieler sehr schnell sehr "imba" werden...


----------



## smily (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Ich noch nie eine bessere. Allerdings darf man nicht Hilfe von jemanden erwarten, der einem etwas wegnehmen will. Die Comm des "Marktführers" ist weit schlimmer. Stell dir die Meute mal mit Full Player Looting, PvP ohne Schalter, und erlaubten Gildendiebstahl vor.



Mein Eindruck ist natürlich rein subjektiv. Ich habe WoW 1 1/2 Jahre gespielt. Von der Beta bis BC. Die Com empfand ich besser. Bei Eve hatte ich vielleicht auch eher Pech, weil es eines der wenigen MMORPGs war, wo ich nicht schon zum Start eingestiegen war.
Ich habe jedenfalls in Eve mehrmals Fragen gestellt und / oder um kleine Hilfestellungen gebeten. "Verpiss dich!" war noch eine der netteren Antworten. Hab ich in WoW so nie erlebt. In Eve gefühlte 90% (tatsächlich wohl doch eher 20%) richtig hohle, beleidigende Antworten. Das schlimmeste daran aber, wenn es zum Beispiel im Chanals war, kahmen gleich weitere User dazu, mit der gleichen Grundhaltung "Lachen wir mal ne Runde den Neuen aus". In AoC im Server Chat gibt es die gleichen Spinner, aber immerhin auch Leute die dazwischen gehen. In Eve fehlten die komplett. Wahrscheinlich sind die vernünftigen Leute aus gutem Grund nicht in diesen Channals, weshalb ich nicht die richtigen kennen gelernt habe. Wie gesagt, habe nach 60 Tagen aufgegeben.


----------



## Saab-FAN (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*

@smily:
Es gibt einige Channels, in denen es tatsächlich so ist, dass man bei  Fragen ausgelacht und angefeindet wird. Der deutschsprachige  Chat-Channel gehört definitiv dazu. 
Wenn man aber in die Help-Chats geht, da gibts auch deutsche Chats,  bekommt man meistens schnelle und kompetente Hilfe. Wenn man natürlich  mit so Fragen kommt "Wo seh ich wie viel XP ich für die Mission kriege?"  (Kommt vor, dass solche Fragen kommen^^), ist das nicht unbedingt der  beste Start 
Dazu kommt natürlich, dass EVE bis jetzt nicht gerade anfängerfreundlich war. Man wurde ziemlich direkt ins kalte Wasser geschmissen, sobald man erstmal im Raumschiff saß. Aber das hat sich ja jetzt glücklicherweise mit den neuen Tutorials geändert.


----------



## d00mfreak (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: EVE online bricht zusammen*



smily schrieb:


> Mein Eindruck ist natürlich rein subjektiv. Ich habe WoW 1 1/2 Jahre gespielt. Von der Beta bis BC. Die Com empfand ich besser. Bei Eve hatte ich vielleicht auch eher Pech, weil es eines der wenigen MMORPGs war, wo ich nicht schon zum Start eingestiegen war.
> Ich habe jedenfalls in Eve mehrmals Fragen gestellt und / oder um kleine Hilfestellungen gebeten. "Verpiss dich!" war noch eine der netteren Antworten. Hab ich in WoW so nie erlebt. In Eve gefühlte 90% (tatsächlich wohl doch eher 20%) richtig hohle, beleidigende Antworten. Das schlimmeste daran aber, wenn es zum Beispiel im Chanals war, kahmen gleich weitere User dazu, mit der gleichen Grundhaltung "Lachen wir mal ne Runde den Neuen aus". In AoC im Server Chat gibt es die gleichen Spinner, aber immerhin auch Leute die dazwischen gehen. In Eve fehlten die komplett. Wahrscheinlich sind die vernünftigen Leute aus gutem Grund nicht in diesen Channals, weshalb ich nicht die richtigen kennen gelernt habe. Wie gesagt, habe nach 60 Tagen aufgegeben.


 
Nix für ungut, ich hab WoW ebenfalls gespielt, und glaub mir, dessen Comm ist weit schlimmer. So auf der Stufe Dota, Heroes Of Newerth, CounterStrike, Cod, und mittlerweile auch SC2 )

Wann du eingestiegen bist, hat damit eigentlich nix damit zu tun, ich hab selbst erst Ende 2007 begonnen( der Thread sollte hier im Forum noch irgendwo zu finden sein ). Und ich glaub, der German Chat ist selbst über Sprachgrenzen hinweg als Versammlungsort für Arschlöcher bekannt. Wenn du Hilfe willst, solltest du im Local Chat, oder noch besser im Rookie Channel nachfragen, da wird dir quasi immer, sofort und freundlich aber halt in Englisch geholfen. Ungeschlagen ist die Option eines Corpbeitritts. Da werden meist sogar Schiffe bis zu eine bestimmten Größe verschenkt.

Wo man in Eve heftige Flames erwarten kann: German Chat, im Politikteil eines Eve betreffenden Forums (es wird geflamed, allerdings selten ernst gemeint, gehört sozusagen zum RP, Propaganda und so ), im Local Chat, sobald man einen "Carebear" (= Name der PvPler für PvP-Verweigerer in Eve) abschießt. Seltsamerweise sind die angeblich so friedliebenden Personen, die nicht auf andere ballern wollen, meist die die dann im Local richtig abgehen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. Juni 2011)

Wenn man in Eve alleine noch ganz oben kommen will braucht man wohl sehr viel Zeit, da ich auch andere Games auch MMOs wie STO, WoT spiele, zu viel Zeit weshalb ich EVE nicht spiele im moment.
Und man sollte sich früh entscheiden was mann will , Minern, Raiden, Story-Missionen, Industrie, Transport oder welche Mischung daraus auch immer. Gute Schilde oder Panzerung usw.


----------



## Saab-FAN (30. Juni 2011)

Ja, das mit dem früh entscheiden ist nicht unwichtig. 
Meine jetzige Corp kann nur Panzerung remote reparieren, sodass ich als Caldari jetzt auf Armor-Getankte Schlachtschiffe der Gallente mit Hybrid-Kanonen anstatt Raketenwerfern umskillen muss, was insgesamt gut 50 Tage dauern wird, bis ich auch mit T2-Kanonen auf die Sleeper im Wurmloch los gehen kann.


----------



## Larsen (30. Juni 2011)

Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Ja, das mit dem früh entscheiden ist nicht unwichtig.
> Meine jetzige Corp kann nur Panzerung remote reparieren, sodass ich als Caldari jetzt auf Armor-Getankte Schlachtschiffe der Gallente mit Hybrid-Kanonen anstatt Raketenwerfern umskillen muss, was insgesamt gut 50 Tage dauern wird, bis ich auch mit T2-Kanonen auf die Sleeper im Wurmloch los gehen kann.



öh, nur armor remote reppen? und?^^
brauchst doch deswegen nich umskillen.
drake auf pve, tankt ne tonne. auch sleeper. 
gut, nicht grad im c3 WH solo und im c2 nich unbedingt allein wenn schlecht geskillt.


----------



## Saab-FAN (1. Juli 2011)

Wir machen C5-WH mit 2 Capital-Ships, um die Stages 2 mal eskalieren zu können. Wir hams mit nem Shield-Tank versucht und fast den Carrier verloren! Seitdem ausschließlich Armor-Tank. Wenn da die Resis nicht stimmen, machen die Sleeper mit einer Salve n Schlachtschiff fertig!


----------

